# 7 Chis on a cup :)



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

"I LOVE CHIHUAHUAS"
Custom ordered 11 oz cup










100% Dishwasher/Microwave Safe :daisy:


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

You are very talented


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Jessicashield said:


> You are very talented


thanks so much <3 i can't take all the credit. my bf does the designs and i do the marketing/social/ machine labor work lol


----------



## mrs_prawln (Jun 4, 2013)

I want one of these! So cute!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Now these are cool!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

mrs_prawln said:


> I want one of these! So cute!


i take custom orders if u have clear pics  although i think shipping would be quite pricey to new zealand lol



Chiluv04 said:


> Now these are cool!


thankie!! <3 hehe! so colorful


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

What a great design idea, love all the colors and mix of long and short coats.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

BasketMichele said:


> What a great design idea, love all the colors and mix of long and short coats.


Thanks! This was actually a custom order made with all of the owners Chihuahuas


----------

